# He understands EVERTHING I say!



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is so smart he amazes me every day. He understands *everything* I say and I don't mean just simple commands like sit, stay etc. If I tell him I am going to wash his blankets, he runs to the washer, if I tell him to go chew his bone (its not really a bone) he does it, if its really cold and he's going for his walk and I say "we are going to have to wear boots today" he runs to his bed and looks sad :HistericalSmiley:, if he has to go out and I am busy, I will tell him to "go tell Dad you have to pee" so he does, today he was acting bored so I told him to go lay in the sun....and he did!!!!! I know there is many more things he does that I'm just not thinking off right now. What things does your fluff do that totally amazes you.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kathy, Pipper sounds very intelligent., Blaze is much the same way, he understands my words. Yesterday he looked bored, so I gave him a new toy I was saving for just such an occasion - a wee little orange dinosaur - I said this was Dino. Later I told him to go get Dino and he did.
Blaze has showed intelligence since I got him at 8 months old.
He turns my bed back, he brings my socks and lays them in front of the chair I use to put on socks/shoes. Anything that drops on the floor; he's on it and brings it to me. He loves to please.
I have a friend who talks to her dogs all the time and they understand her.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Kathy, Pipper sounds very intelligent., Blaze is much the same way, he understands my words. Yesterday he looked bored, so I gave him a new toy I was saving for just such an occasion - a wee little orange dinosaur - I said this was Dino. Later I told him to go get Dino and he did.
> Blaze has showed intelligence since I got him at 8 months old.
> He turns my bed back, he brings my socks and lays them in front of the chair I use to put on socks/shoes. Anything that drops on the floor; he's on it and brings it to me. He loves to please.
> I have a friend who talks to her dogs all the time and they understand her.


Turning back your bed is so amazing!!!!!:thumbsup:. I love that Blaze brings your socks too. That is adorable. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes! Sometimes I wonder if they understand words or read our minds. I always speak in complete sentences and even say please.

One thing that impressed me was a couple of days ago. The dogs were in the dining room and I was in the kitchen, I said, in a normal tone, "there is a tortilla chip on the kitchen floor." MiMi came running, straight for the tortilla chip (just a little piece) and gobbled it up. Ray, as usual, was late and disappointed.

I love that Blaze brings his mommy her socks. MiMi steals mine...but always both.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Pipper Mommy's little sweetheart. I always say that Hardy listens and obeys the best. I think that he just understands more. I really think that Dewey understands, but chooses not to listen. LOL! 

Then there's Laurel, bless her heart, if I open the gate and tell them OK, go through, she always ends up on the end of the gate that doesn't open, just stuck there. 

The older they get, the more they understand.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Yes! Sometimes I wonder if they understand words or read our minds. I always speak in complete sentences and even say please.
> 
> One thing that impressed me was a couple of days ago. The dogs were in the dining room and I was in the kitchen, I said, in a normal tone, "there is a tortilla chip on the kitchen floor." MiMi came running, straight for the tortilla chip (just a little piece) and gobbled it up. Ray, as usual, was late and disappointed.
> 
> I love that Blaze brings his mommy her socks. MiMi steals mine...but always both.


Sounds like Mimi really loves tortilla chips. Funny how even the tiniest crumb will make them so happy. 



Furbabies mom said:


> Aww Pipper Mommy's little sweetheart. I always say that Hardy listens and obeys the best. I think that he just understands more. I really think that Dewey understands, but chooses not to listen. LOL!
> 
> Then there's Laurel, bless her heart, if I open the gate and tell them OK, go through, she always ends up on the end of the gate that doesn't open, just stuck there.
> 
> The older they get, the more they understand.


Poor Laurel always ending up on the wrong end of the gate. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awe...I knew that there was alot of intelligence behind those big sweet eyes. His pictures always look as if you can tell what he is thinking :wub: Yes, i do believe that they understand. If I ask Pooh if she is ready for a bath, her tail just wilts and falls to the floor :HistericalSmiley: My daughter loves to bake brownies and she can be in the kitchen and Pooh in a completely different room, she can drop a pecan and say "Uh oh...dropped it" and Pooh comes into the kitchen scanning the floor :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

While I love my Bean dearly and I think we have a fantastic bond and I like to think he adores me just as much. I don't think he understand half of what I say. I'm pretty sure when I talk to him all he hears is 'cookie...cookie, cookie, cookie.... coooookie?' :blush:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> While I love my Bean dearly and I think we have a fantastic bond and I like to think he adores me just as much. I don't think he understand half of what I say. I'm pretty sure when I talk to him all he hears is 'cookie...cookie, cookie, cookie.... coooookie?' :blush:


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

If I drop a sock on the floor Jodi grabs it and runs. He always wants a 'sockie' so I take mine and give him a spare. 

So he knows sockie, belly and roll over, walkie, go see, bed, stop, coat, and others. I'm not sure how smart he is, but he does know a lot of words.

I always get a kick out of him lifting legs to put on clothes. If I'm putting his coat , sweater or harness on him , I put the head thru first, then he will lift each paw and put them thru the holes himself, while I hold it for him of course. If he doesn't I'll just tap the leg and he'll remember. Now if he dressed himself I'd faint LOL.


A friend tells her dog to go get the green ball, or blue ball and she always get the right ones. Of course if it was duckie or ball we wouldn't be as surprised but because of how they named the toys she seems extra smart, it's cute.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

shellbeme said:


> while i love my bean dearly and i think we have a fantastic bond and i like to think he adores me just as much. I don't think he understand half of what i say. I'm pretty sure when i talk to him all he hears is 'cookie...cookie, cookie, cookie.... Coooookie?' :blush:


lol


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> Turning back your bed is so amazing!!!!!:thumbsup:. I love that Blaze brings your socks too. That is adorable. :wub:




It is amazing...I wish Jodi brought me things...it is sweet. Usually he runs away with things and collects them on his bed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda is just to smart, she understands everything we say. I can't talk on the phone she listens to every word that comes out of my mouth. I've had other fluffs but none like my Matilda. So I just talk to her like I do my hubby, and she understands. I'm just waiting for the day she talks back lol
Funny story
My grandson was over one day playing ball with Matilda, he threw two balls at the same time, she came back with one, I said Matilda is your Ballie in the bedroom, she looked at my grandson and went down the hall into the bedroom and brought back her ball, my grandson couldn't believe his eyes. She always amazing us. 
Claire now I wish she could go in and put down my bed, how awesome that would be

When I'm playing with her she will drop her ball out of my reach, I just say I can't reach it, she picks it up and brings it closer, if by chance it's still out of my reach I will say once again I can't reach it, she makes a ugh sound, picks her ball up and puts it right next to my hand. I love that girl so very much


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Matilda is just to smart, she understands everything we say. I can't talk on the phone she listens to every word that comes out of my mouth. I've had other fluffs but none like my Matilda. So I just talk to her like I do my hubby, and she understands. I'm just waiting for the day she talks back lol
> Funny story
> My grandson was over one day playing ball with Matilda, he threw two balls at the same time, she came back with one, I said Matilda is your Ballie in the bedroom, she looked at my grandson and went down the hall into the bedroom and brought back her ball, my grandson couldn't believe his eyes. She always amazing us.
> *Claire now I wish she could go in and put down my bed, how awesome that would be*
> ...


Paula, now if I could only get him to make the bed in the morning!
So glad you are doing better. I was thinking about you just last nite; that you must be gradually getting back to normal.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I have different ring tones for my husband and each of the kids - Lou absolutely adores my son. When he hears my son calling he starts spinning and jumping and I have to put it on speaker for a minute so he can hear his voice! When my daughter calls - he barks that real high pitched warning kind of bark - boy is he smart!! Lol

Nola is my search and rescue girl - if I can't find something, I tell her and she is on a mission running around - she's found lou multiple times when he's got himself stuck in a closet or the laundry room - he'll just lie down and wait for her, no whining or scratching, I actually think he likes the peace and quiet away from the girls sometimes!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette, or Miss Twinkletoes, doesn't like grass, so when I take her outside to do her business, if I'm not watching she'll find the edge of the cement to go on. One time I just said, "Oh, Cozette, on the grass please", and she gave me a disgusted look and walked onto the grass, lol. So now when I take her out, I say go potty on the grass. If I leave out the "grass", she will potty on the edge of the cement. Such a minx!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Cozette, or Miss Twinkletoes, doesn't like grass, so when I take her outside to do her business, if I'm not watching she'll find the edge of the cement to go on. One time I just said, "Oh, Cozette, on the grass please", and she gave me a disgusted look and walked onto the grass, lol. So now when I take her out, I say go potty on the grass. If I leave out the "grass", she will potty on the edge of the cement. Such a minx!


 
that's so funny!


----------

